# "Saw" Quiz online



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Quiz


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Way to go Quiz!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw that on Janice's website last Friday and was quite impressed. Watching the youtube of Quiz working is fun and he will fly through utility.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Quiz and Steph. You Rock!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy said:


> Watching the youtube of Quiz working is fun and he will fly through utility.


From your lips to (the) doG's ears! 

Thanks for the compliment!

His excitement is creating some special challenges in utility right now, but we'll get there... and we'll do it with style and flash!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is awesome! I love Janice's new webpage design as well, very pretty!


----------

